# Where to find a font: Bickham Script



## Hershy (Jul 29, 2003)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get the Bickham Scipt font anywhere for free or is it a pay only font?

Thanks


----------



## i hate ram (Jul 28, 2003)

100 bucks... thats pretty steep.

i couldnt find it anywhere with google.. i'd guess if it costs $$ then you won't find it free.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Google is your best friend - you could probably find a University Repository somewhere that has it for free...


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I just did a search and found 121 pages for the script - 
Add .ttf to the end of the script for a better search.......


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

here's a free alternate you may want to check out.


----------



## Hershy (Jul 29, 2003)

The fancy is not bad. Thanks for the help. How someone can charge sooo much for a font is nuts


----------



## monkeyfaces (Jul 2, 2008)

Just found this search as i was doing a search for the same font.
I found one that is just about exact to it.
It is called english presto or something..
here is the link if anyone is still interested...
http://www.font-zone.com/download.php?fid=541


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hershy said:


> How someone can charge sooo much for a font is nuts


Fonts (especially blackletter fonts and scripts) can take months to design, so I know that if I were creating the font, I would charge quite a bit for it. Anyways, there are many similar fonts out there that are similar to Bickham Script, such as *Old Script* and *Chopin Script.*


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

http://allbestfonts.blogspot.com/2007/11/bickham-script.html


----------

